# No more teasing...Wrong Place, Wrong Time



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I think I've teased everyone enough with this one......I call this "Wrong Place, Wrong Time"...you may recognize the figures......as we all know, Dr. Deadly was forced into seclusion for 30-plus years...well, he's back now, boils and ghouls...and in a VERY foul mood, as our lovely Victim is, unfortunately, about to discover...yessssssss...
View attachment 89925


View attachment 89926


View attachment 89927


View attachment 89928


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

James beautiful work on everything , overall love what you did with the victim i remember you posting awhile back your w.i.p. on her and she came out awesome very nice my friend !

Robert


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks, Robert! As much fun as I had doing the figures, making the base was a blast too! I got to throw in some weird little things that just seemed to make sense in this context...like wads of gum on the sidewalk...and a half-smoked cigar... 

View attachment 89942


View attachment 89943


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Awesome! What a great pairing, and the details! The street signs are a really nice touch.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent dio James!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
The way you've done them is great and I love the details you've added. 
Good luck with the comp mate.:wave:

Chris.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Neat!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Who's the chick? She's hot!

Cigar? I thought someone must have taken his dog out for a walk in that area 

JUST KIDDING! 

Seriously: great work!!!! Your painting is really superb. Did you resculpt the victim's buttocks any or was she already built like that?


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

That is SUPER! Very nice job you did on both of them and the base.
Hmmm, you think the good doctor would have cleaned up a bit for the occasion. The slob!


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Great work James, good eye for details.
Rob
Monster Model Reviews


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nicely done, James! All the little details are quite fun, but to me the stars are the figures. I really like Dr. Ds skin tones, and the blood spatters are quite gruesome. The victims face is perfect, she is a '70's streetwalker come to life :thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

First post I looked at today, and it made my day!
Excellent work!....excellent.
Steve


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

really nice work !:thumbsup:
hb


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Just terrific all the way around! The Victim looks lovely and The Doctor appropriately GRUESOME!! Fantastic work!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

She looks a little like Raquel Welch. Maybe Aurora based the model on her?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

James, 
Thanks for posting the pics.
Nice to see what can be done with a couple boxes of plastic parts, some glue, some paint and some imagination!

Dave


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Oh yeah I'm sure that they got Raquel to pose for the sculptor...and I have some real nice Florida land I'd like to sell you too!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Not my cup of tea,but nice work.alex


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words, guys! And Dave...wait 'til you see what I have in store for the NEXT Victim...heh heh heh... :devil:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Couple more pics...I made up a mock newspaper and shrank it to size and printed it on my computer...enjoy...

View attachment 90023


View attachment 90024


----------



## Zaku II (Aug 14, 2005)

Nice work!!!


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

James the kit keeps getting sweeter , like the closeup pics of the newspaper and Dr. Deadlys pin stripe pants and cuffs nice attention to detail bro !! 


Sprayray :thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks, guys! Yeah, Sprayray, I had fun painting the pinstripes...but I have something even more off-the-wall for my next Dr. Deadly...:devil:


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

James,

I'm not into figures or horror scenes, that looks great!!!!

Jim


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nice dio, James. Great job on the little details. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

James... Awesome! That's using the Monster Scenes as they were intended.

I love the way you captured the moment, and the detail on the figures is magnificent.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Looks like a bloody mess.....great idea!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Nice!!!

Although, as I have a warped sense of humor, I'd build it with the young lady holding the cleaver and the mad scientist running away in fear!

You Go Girl! LOL!

Huzz


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Beautifully done. I agree that your revamped victim looks a lot like Raquel Welch. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Dave Hussey said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> Although, as I have a warped sense of humor, I'd build it with the young lady holding the cleaver and the mad scientist running away in fear!
> 
> ...


Now why didn't I think of that? :tongue: Dave, better get to work building it!!!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

James - Although I never got into the MS series of kits, I have to say your work is excellent! Cool dio and terrific details!!!:thumbsup:

- Denis


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank you, guys! Much appreciated!


----------

